# 25 June Bottom Fishing Charter



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Took the family down to the Rapp
river on our favorite charter boat
the "Misterjspleasure" it was a slow
day, we only caught 200 fish.  
Filled a 120 quart cooler up. Kids
had a blast. 

http://www.misterjspleasure.com/June252005.html 

Take care, talapia


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*Great work!*

Way to go! I'm glad you got into 'em. So when ya coming up north for some fluke action?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello! I have actually never been 
fluke fishing before! To be honest
I have been waiting for Jul to get
here. The DE tog limit goes
back up to 10 fish per person
and they are chewing their fool
heads off on the ocean wrecks 
off the DE coast.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*me too*



Talapia said:


> Hello! I have actually never been
> fluke fishing before! To be honest
> I have been waiting for Jul to get
> here. The DE tog limit goes
> ...



i love to toging, let's make trip


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*Tog are for winter*

Henry you know I am a togging machine, but I prefer to reserve tog fishing for the cooler months when there is not much else to targer. The flat fish are really heating up now with lots of fish fish in the 5-10 lb range being taken on rough/live bottom in deeper water. If it wasn't a holiday weekend I'd be hopping a boat. I will definately be out next weekend. Don't get me wrong, I love ole rubber lips but flatties are the king of summer.


----------

